# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  زمان ثبت نام کنکور ارشد دولتی و آزاد و پیام نور و پیام نور فراگیر

## Pendar

سلام دوستان

میخواستم بپرسم که زمان ثبت نام برای کارشناسی ارشد دولتی و آزاد و پیام نور و پیام نور فراگیر هر کدام چه تاریخی هست ؟

امسال که قسمت نشد ثبت نام کنیم .

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید و باید از کدوم سایت ها برای ثبت نام استفاده کرد ؟

----------


## Araz

> سلام دوستان
> 
> میخواستم بپرسم که زمان ثبت نام برای کارشناسی ارشد دولتی و آزاد و پیام نور و پیام نور فراگیر هر کدام چه تاریخی هست ؟
> 
> امسال که قسمت نشد ثبت نام کنیم .
> 
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید و باید از کدوم سایت ها برای ثبت نام استفاده کرد ؟


سلام
در خبرنامه سایت عضو شو  و جدیدترین اخبار دانشگاهی و زمانهای دقیق ثبت نام و ... به روز دریافت کن


زمان ثبت نام برحی ازمونهای پارسال که نتایجش در سال 94 می آید و یا در سال 94 برگزار می شود در زیر آمده است . تقریبا هر ساله در همین تاریخ های مشابه پارسال ثبت نام شروع می شود

*آزمون کارشناسی ارشد سال ۹۴*
ﺛﺒﺖ نام برای آزمون ورودی ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻼت ﺗﻜﻤﻴﻠﻲ (کارشناسی ارشد) سال ۹۴ در روزهای ۱۷ تا ۲۵ آبان ۹۳ انجام شد. آزﻣﻮن ورودی ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻼت ﺗﻜﻤﻴﻠﻲ در روزهای ۱۵، ۱۶ و ۱۷ ﺑﻬﻤﻦ برگزار شد. ﻧﺘﺎﻳﺞ اوﻟﻴﻪ آزﻣﻮن ﺑﺼﻮرت ﻛﺎرﻧﺎﻣﻪ و  اﻧﺘﺨﺎب رﺷﺘﻪ ﺗﻮﺳﻂ داوﻃﻠﺒﺎن نیمه دوم ارددﻳﺒﺸﻬﺖ ۱۳۹۴ منتشر می شود.
اﻃﻼﻋﻴﻪ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﻲ ﺷﺪﮔﺎن ﭼﻨﺪ ﺑﺮاﺑﺮ ﻇﺮﻓﻴﺖ پذیرش ﻧﻴﻤﻪ دوم ۱۳۹۴ ﺧﺮداد ﻣﺎه ۱۳۹۴ منتشر خواهد شد و در نهایت نتاﻳﺞ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﻲ آزﻣﻮن کارشناسی ارشد دﻫﻪ اول ﺷﻬﺮﻳﻮرﻣﺎه ۱۳۹۴ اعلام می شود.


*آزمون دکتری تخصصی سال ۹۴*
ثبت نام آزمون دکتری تخصصی (Ph.D) نیمه متمرکز سال ۹۴ در روزهای ۱۶ تا ۲۳ آذر ۹۳ انجام شد و پس از آن این آزمون در ۱۵ اسفند ۹۳ برگزار شد.
نتایج اولیه دهه سوم فروردین ماه ۹۴ و انتخاب رشته اینترنتی برای مجازین نیمه اول اردیبهشت ۹۴ انجام می گیرد. اسامی معرفی شدگان چند برابر ظرفیت نیمه دوم اردیبهشت اعلام شده و  نتایج نهایی نیمه اول شهریور ۹۴ منتشر می شود.


*آزمون کارشناسی ارشد گروه پزشکی سال ۹۴*
ثبت نام در آزمون کارشناسی ارشد سال ۹۴ رشته های علوم پزشکی به همراه ارسال مدارک اسکن شده فقط بصورت اینترنتی در روزهای اول تا دهم بهمن ماه ۹۳ انجام شد.  ویرایش و تصحیح اطلاعات داده شده توسط داوطلبان نیز در روزهای  ۲۵ تا ۳۰ بهمن ماه انجام گرفت.
توزیع کارت ورود به جلسه آزمون- برگه راهنما و سایر اطلاعات مربوط به اجرای آزمون در روزهای ۲۹ اردیبهشت تا ۱ خرداد ۹۴ انجام می گیرد و آزمون (طی نوبتهای صبح و عصر) در روزهای ۳۱ اردیبهشت و ۱ خرداد ۹۴ برگزار می شود.
کلید اولیه در ۱۰ خرداد، مهلت ارسال اعتراضات نسبت به سؤالات آزمون فقط بصورت اینترنتی ۱۰ تا ۱۳ خرداد و کلید نهایی در ۳۱ خرداد ۹۴ اعلام می شود. اسامی دانشگاه های پذیرنده و ظرفیت پذیرش به همراه کارنامه علمی مرحله اول در ۶ تیرماه ۹۴ اعلام می شود. داوطلبان در روزهای ۶ تا ۹ تیرماه رشته محل را انتخاب می کنند و اسامی نهایی پذیرفته شدگان و کارنامه نهایی ۴ شهریورماه ۹۴ منتشر می شود.


*آزمون دستیاری دندانپزشکی*
ثبت نام و ارسال مدارک اینترنتی داوطلبان بیست و نهمین دوره آزمون دستیاری دندانپزشکی در روزهای ۳ تا ۱۰ اسفند ۹۳ انجام شد. نتیجه بررسی مدارک ۵ اردیبهشت ۹۴ اعلام می شود و پس از آن کارت ورود به جلسه در ۲۰ خرداد توزیع و آزمون پذیرش دستیار دندانپزشکی در  ۲۵ خرداد ۹۴ برگزار می شود.
کلید اولیه سئوالات در  ۲۷ خرداد و کلید نهایی در ۳ تیر ماه ۹۴ منتشر می شود و پس از آن انتخاب رشته – محل داوطلبان واجد شرایط در روزهای ۱۳ تا ۱۸ تیرماه ۹۴ انجام می گیرد و در نهایت اسامی نهایی پذیرفته شدگان ۲۱ مردادماه ۹۴ منتشر می شود.


*آزمون کارشناسی ارشد سال ۹۴ دانشگاه آزاد*
ثبت نام در آزمون کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته سال ۱۳۹۴ دانشگاه آزاد در روزهای ۱۰ تا ۳۰ آذر ماه انجام شد. این آزمون در روزهای ۷ ، ۸ و ۹ خردادماه ۱۳۹۴ برگزار می شود.
نتایج آزمون کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته دانشگاه آزاد در نیمه دوم شهریور ماه ۱۳۹۴ اعلام خواهد شد.


*آزمون دکتری تخصصی سال  ۹۴ دانشگاه آزاد*
ثبت‌نام  آزمون دکتری تخصصی (Ph.D) دانشگاه آزاد در ۹ تا ۳۰ آذرماه ۹۳ انجام شد. آزمون دکتری سال ۹۴ این دانشگاه در ۱۰ بهمن ماه ۹۳ برگزار شد .
اسامی پذیرفته شدگان جهت شرکت در مصاحبه آزمون دکتری تخصصی دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی اواخر خرداد ماه ۹۴ اعلام خواهد شد و نتیجه نهایی نیز  اواخر شهریور ماه ۹۴ منتشر می شود.


*تقویم آزمون های سال ۹۴
*
*نام آزمون*
*زمان ثبت نام*
*زمان برگزاری*
*زمان اعلام نتایج*

کارشناسی ارشد
۱۷ تا ۲۵ آبان ۹۳
۱۵، ۱۶ و ۱۷ ﺑﻬﻤﻦ ۹۳
دﻫﻪ اول ﺷﻬﺮﻳﻮر ۹۴

دکتری تخصصی (Ph.D) نیمه متمرکز
۱۶ تا ۲۳ آذر ۹۳
۱۵ اسفند ۹۳
نیمه اول شهریور ۹۴

کارشناسی ارشد علوم پزشکی
۱ تا ۱۰ بهمن ۹۳
۳۱ اردیبهشت و ۱ خرداد ۹۴
۴ شهریورماه ۹۴

دستیاری دندانپزشکی
۳ تا ۱۰ اسفند ۹۳
۲۵ خرداد ۹۴
۲۱ مردادماه ۹۴

کارشناسی ارشد دانشگاه آزاد
۱۰ تا ۳۰ آذر ۹۳
۷ ، ۸ و ۹ خردادماه ۹۴
نیمه دوم شهریور ۹۴

دکتری تخصصی (Ph.D) دانشگاه آزاد
۹ تا ۳۰ آذرماه ۹۳
۱۰ بهمن ماه ۹۳
اواخر شهریور ماه ۹۴

----------

